# Lyla Kidded!!! Single, Blue-eyed Doe - Pics Added pg. 2



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I kind of used all the memory on my camera for Claribelle, but here are a couple pics of my Lyla.  I haven't done "the clip" yet so you can't see much of anything. . .

Baby guesses? Looks like twins to me. I have so many people wanting wethers so I wouldn't mind boys.  I also have someone interested in a doe though, soooo.  Wouldn't it be nice if she gave me triplets?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Lyla on Day 142*

She is such a cute little girl. Very excited to see what ya get!! Keep us posted!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyla on Day 142*

I think she's gonna give you :girl: :boy: and she has about a week to torment you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lyla on Day 142*

she is really pretty....can't wait to see what she has.... :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Lyla on Day 144*

Well, today is day 144 and she looks bigger, more uncomfortable, and kinda fussy.

I will try to get some pics tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Lyla, Day 145 - Ligs Gone, Udder Full, Early Labor!!*

Early labor is here!!!! Ligs are gone, udder is tight, and she is fussy! Yippeee! Hoping for babies by the end of the day and a healthy delivery!!

I just went and talked to her, consoling her. I told her that almost 15 months ago, I watched her be born, wiped her nose, and helped her nurse! I just think that is too cool!  I know a lot of you are so used to that, but she really feels like my "daughter."


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Lyla, Day 145 - Ligs Gone, Udder Full, Early Labor!!*

Can't wait for that experience, my first does are only just born...Hope she has a easy delivery and nice healthy kids!!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Lyla, Day 145 - Ligs Gone, Udder Full, Early Labor!!*

That is too cool, I'm so excited for you! I just recently bought back two of my homebred does out of my best milker, Marybelle. One is due in May and I can't wait!! Same deal here...neat to be a part of more than one generation.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Lyla, Day 145 - Ligs Gone, Udder Full, Early Labor!!*

I can't wait to see!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Lyla, Day 145 - Ligs Gone, Udder Full, Early Labor!!*

So this is a very special delivery for ya Olivia...that's neat, such a good feeling!!! I can't wait til she has them! Be sure to take lots of pics!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyla, Day 145 - Ligs Gone, Udder Full, Early Labor!!*

Exciting! Hoping for a safe delivery!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyla, Day 145 - Ligs Gone, Udder Full, Early Labor!!*

How is she doing Olivia?

It is a great feeling to be part of the "next generation"...I missed my Angels first birth, she did it all on her own, but I do pln on being with her this time!! Unless of course she's sneaky again! lol


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Lyla, Day 145 - Ligs Gone, Udder Full, Early Labor!!*

can't wait til I get to experience this!!! Hope things are going well....


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Lyla, Day 145 - Ligs Gone, Udder Full, Early Labor!!*

The rest of the afternoon, she spent eating and resting kind of. . . . now she is getting down to business. Stringy goop about 1.5 inches. Saw a couple pushes but not real active labor, yet. Getting ready to go check on her again. I am ray: and ray: for a quick and easy delivery!!! I'm so nervous on the inside but I am being really quiet around her.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Lyla, Day 145 - Ligs Gone, Udder Full, Early Labor!!*

ray: I hope she has a quick text book delivery for you with some :girl: :girl: :hug:


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Lyla, Day 145 - Ligs Gone, Udder Full, Early Labor!!*

Come on Lyla!! Be good to your Mommy!! :wink: 
(don't make her sleep in the barn all night!! :ZZZ: )


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Lyla, Day 145 - Ligs Gone, Udder Full, Early Labor!!*

Well, she didn't make me sleep in the barn but I didn't get a whole lot of sleep, obviously. It is 5am here and I've been awake on and off all night.

Anywho, Lyla started really pushing at 3am. She'd been having small contractions throughout the night and I was really freaking out inside thinking she was moving too slow. So, 3am I hear her scream (left my window cracked; my room is right close to the barn). I called to Lydia and ran outside. She was pushing really hard for about 10 minutes when I saw what I thought were two hooves. . . nope, just one big one. The kid was presented correctly but just HUGE! So, I helped pull the baby out. I just made sure that the head was there before pulling. There was no room to get the head but I just hoped it would follow well.

Picked baby up after Lyla finished cleaning and said to Lyd, "how much you want to bet this baby cow is a boy?" - flipped her over and it's a GIRL!!! :girl: !!!! :stars: After all that worry, I'm just happy it's a girl.  I might just have to keep her.  She is a beautiful golden color and may have faint chamoisee markings. Looks like she might have blue eyes but I'm not positive yet.

Lyla worked so, so hard that she prolapsed her rectum a little bit. I've never had that happen so I called Victoria (thanks so much Victoria!!!) - she walked me through dealing with that. So, momma and baby are doing fine. I bounced her and didn't feel anymore. She was working on passing the placenta when I left.

I gave Lyla and baby some Arnica for healing and Rescue Remedy. Starting Lyla on antibiotics later today.

So, that's the story.  Pics are coming later today when the baby girl is all dried off. Oh, baby girl weighed about 4 lbs. at birth so Lyla did pretty good for having a big baby girl.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Lyla Kidded Day 146!!!*

Congrats on the :girl: :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Lyla Kidded Day 146!!!*

Congrats!!!! She sounds like a cutie! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Lyla Kidded Day 146!!!*

Congrats on the doeling!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Lyla Kidded Day 146!!!*

Congratulations!!!! :girl:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Lyla Kidded Day 146!!!*

Congrats on getting a doeling from her! :stars: Post pics soon!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Lyla Kidded Day 146!!!*

Congratulations! :girl: :birthday:

I hate single kids for a FF!

Glad she made it through as well as she did and its good you were there to give her a hand!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lyla Kidded Day 146!!!*

oh congrats....single doelings are wonderful for replacements...if they have no flaws...they get alot of milk and grow bigger and faster..... you did a great job... :greengrin: :leap:



> Congratulations! :girl: :birthday:
> 
> I hate single kids for a FF!
> 
> Glad she made it through as well as she did and its good you were there to give her a hand!


just curios on why... you hate single FF?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Lyla Kidded Day 146!!!*

They just seem to get too big for first timers

We had a horrible experience last year with a FF- she had a single, and it was a HUGE buck- so big we couldnt get him presented correctly and it took us a long time to get him out, the vet was ready to cut him out because he was just simply not going to fit, we finally got him out and we were lucky to save the doe.

Not all singles get that big I dont think, but it is more common since they have ALL that room to themselves. I think its easier on a doe thats kidded once or twice than a first timer.

For example- we had another doe kid a big single doeling- and i mean BIG- she is the largest of our junior does- and by far the youngest! And we got to the barn and found her hopping around the pen, momma needed no help at all!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lyla Kidded Day 146!!!*

you have the Nigerian Dwarf Goats....I have the boers ..which have more room ....so it is very understandable......I am happy to hear your imput...on this....thank you for sharing :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Lyla Kidded Day 146!!!*

Yeah, I am not-so-thrilled w/ singles but this kidding was _*way*_ better than the last single birth we had w/ my Pygmy doe a couple years ago. That one ended with a c-section and a dead, huge baby boy.   One of the worst days of my life. 

Anyways, this has a much happier ending.  Baby girl and and momma are doing wonderful!  Here are some poor photos. I take forever getting pics and these aren't even that good! :roll: This little doe is terribly un-photogenic but so pretty! She looks like she'll have an incredible rear leg set. :greengrin: I do have a ? that I will post in the Caprine Special Care, it's about her neck. . .

One really cool thing about this girl is that my younger brother wants to buy her from me. So, she will technically still be in "my herd" but I get some money to go towards my trip to Italy and don't feel so guilty about retaining another doe. :greengrin: I'm giving him a great discount. :shades:

The floor is clean, just doesn't look it. . . I need to pressure-wash the barn this spring.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lyla Kidded Day 146!!!*

oo wrangled the brother into the goat business! Nice

She is pretty, congrats again


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a cute little girl!! Congrats!! Man, I was expecting at least twins from Lyla, but I guess one, big, healthy, beautiful girl is ok too! :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful baby...congratulations :stars: Glad you were there to help Lyla out, and you got a little :girl: !


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! She's beautiful!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cutie, congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

She's adorable! I love those little golden babies!

When are you going to post the question about her neck? Or did I miss it?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on the beautiful baby. And by the way :hi5: Olivia way to go helping mom and being there for her. 

Victoria, way to be there also. Glad she had you to call. :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats so pretty... :leap: :greengrin:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

congrats! She's TOOOOOOOO cute!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I am so glad I was there for her. And so glad it was an easy pull. . . if the baby wasn't so big, Lyla could have easily delivered on her own.

I forgot about posting the ? about her neck. It got better. Anywho, she was just kind of hanging it down and cried a little when she nursed, like it hurt to pull it up on her own. Gave her arnica and selenium supplement and also put some Bio-Freeze on it (kinda smells like Vix). It's doing better now. We have a friend who is a chiropractor and my mom actually called him up to ask. . . he gave us the idea for Bio-Freeze and even came over and looked at her. His first time seeing a baby goat.  So, it's all good now. :greengrin:


----------

